# Makkelijk v gemakkelijk



## Stoggler

Is there any difference in meaning between these two words or are they interchangeable?

Thanks


----------



## matakoweg

Stoggler said:


> Is there any difference in meaning between these two words or are they interchangeable?
> 
> Thanks



There is no difference in meaning, makkelijk is more often spoken, gemakkelijk is more often written.


----------



## YellowOnline

In Nederland is 'makkelijk' aanvaard. In België komt het daarentegen nauwelijks voor.

*Edit:* Oops, replied in Dutch. So they are synonyms, 'makkelijk' being a shorter form of 'gemakkelijk'. Personally I wouldn't use it in any formal context. That might also be because the short form is less common in Belgium.

To add some weight to that, a google search for 'makkelijk' in the .nl TLD gives 32 000 000 hits, in the .be TLD 3 000 000. Even corrected for population the ratio is 4:1, without excluding Dutch articles and books using it in the Belgian realm.


----------



## Peterdg

I partially agree with Yellow. I wouldn't say that "makkelijk" is barely used in Belgium, but for the spoken language, he's right; there it would be very rare. However, in written texts, I think it is more common. This is exactly the opposite of the situation in the Netherlands.


----------



## eno2

YellowOnline said:


> In Nederland is 'makkelijk' aanvaard. In België komt het daarentegen nauwelijks voor.
> 
> *Edit:* Oops, replied in Dutch. So they are synonyms, 'makkelijk' being a shorter form of 'gemakkelijk'. Personally I wouldn't use it in any formal context. That might also be because the short form is less common in Belgium.
> 
> To add some weight to that, a google search for 'makkelijk' in the .nl TLD gives 32 000 000 hits, in the .be TLD 3 000 000. Even corrected for population the ratio is 4:1, without excluding Dutch articles and books using it in the Belgian realm.



Ik gebruik vrijwel altijd makkelijk voor het gemak, omdat het korter is en het bekt en klinkt beter al je het mij vraagt.
I almost always use makkelijk for convenience, because it's shorter and sounds and pronounces better if you ask me.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> I partially agree with Yellow. I wouldn't say that "makkelijk" is barely used in Belgium, but for the spoken language, he's right; there it would be very rare. However, in written texts, I think it is more common. This is exactly the opposite of the situation in the Netherlands.


I disagree wholeheartedly (with you, Peterdg)


----------



## YellowOnline

eno2 said:


> Ik gebruik vrijwel altijd makkelijk voor het gemak, omdat het korter is en het bekt en klinkt beter al je het mij vraagt.



Awoert!  Nou ja, taalkundig is er weinig op aan te merken. Stilistisch ben ik, zoals gezegd, een tegenstander van 'makkelijk'. De gustibus et coloribus non est disputandum. 

Maar een zwaluw maakt de lente nog niet: omdat u het als Belg gebruikt verandert mijn vaststelling niet dat het véél minder voorkomt in het zuiden. J. de Vries merkt overigens op in het Nederlands Etymologisch Woordenboek: "De vorm _makkelijk_ _zal_ wel te beschouwen zijn als een fries-hollandse vorm, al kan ook de tegenstelling met _moeilijk_ daartoe meegewerkt hebben."


----------



## eno2

YellowOnline said:


> Awoert!  Nou ja, taalkundig is er weinig op aan te merken. Stilistisch ben ik, zoals gezegd, een tegenstander van 'makkelijk'. De gustibus et coloribus non est disputandum.
> 
> Maar een zwaluw maakt de lente nog niet: omdat u het als Belg gebruikt verandert mijn vaststelling niet dat het véél minder voorkomt in het zuiden. J. de Vries merkt overigens op in het Nederlands Etymologisch Woordenboek: "De vorm _makkelijk_ _zal_ wel te beschouwen zijn als een fries-hollandse vorm, al kan ook de tegenstelling met _moeilijk_ daartoe meegewerkt hebben."


Ik ben het niet oneens met je als je stelt dat het mindert voorkomt. Ik vind het zelf ook Nederlandser klinken maar dat deert mij geen ene smeet.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Ik ben het niet oneens met je als je stelt dat het mindert voorkomt. Ik vind het zelf ook Nederlandser klinken maar dat deert mij geen ene smeet.


Het deert mij ook niet, maar ik zie het me niet makkelijk zeggen. (dus, schrijven wel)


----------



## matakoweg

Volgens de historische grammatica van het Nederlands (Schönfeld) is het afvallen van ge- inderdaad een Fries-Hollands verschijnsel. Naast (ge)makkelijk worden ook genoemd: (ge)lukken, (ge)lijken.
Bij deze woorden (ge)lijkt het me ook dat de vormen zonder (ge) veel meer spreektaal zijn. 
"Het lukt me niet " klinkt toch veel gewoner dan "het gelukt me niet"
"Hij lijkt op zijn vader" of "hij gelijkt op zijn vader"

Misschien is de situatie in Vlaanderen net andersom?


----------

